# Getting into Linux



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

So, with MS making the user experience easier at the expense of administration, I'm opening the door to Linux at work. I just bought a Linux server and will be using it as a basic file and FTP server. It'll replace an older Windows Server.

The cost difference is incredible. We paid about $8000 each for our Server 2012 Xeon RAID 5 systems, but the Linux RAID 1 machine with software included was under $400. Of course, the Xeon servers have proprietary software that bumps the price way up and RAID 5 is overkill for a file and FTP server. The basic Windows servers would only cost around $3000 each. That's still a significant difference.

I'm hoping all goes well and that we can replace more workstations and servers with Linux systems. Seems like the way to go now. I'm already noticing a huge difference in capabilities from the admin side of things. I'll be able to serve the users more efficiently and can give them things they've been requesting for years.

The ease of use is nice too. It just makes sense. I'm sure it won't be long before I go beyond the basic GUI and explore what it can really do.

So, this is basically a shoutout to Nevada. No actual questions yet, but they'll probably be coming down the pipeline.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Just a few random thoughts.

1. Going to a Linux server doesn't mean you should also go to Linux workstations. The issue is productivity, so if your people are most familiar with Windows there's no compelling reason to force them into Linux workstations. Windows workstations will work fine with Linux servers.

2. You'll get the most reliability by not installing a Gnome or KDE desktop environment on the server. The command line only environment is what you want.

3. Installing command line only doesn't mean that you'll need to give up a graphical interface altogether. Consider administrating the server remotely (i.e., no monitor or keyboard on the server). You can do command line work from your workstation using PuTTY, but a lot of administration can be done graphically using webmin. Webmin is a fairly light application (~20MB) that allows you to administrate your server via a web browser. Using webmin for general Linux administration will greatly reduce the steep learning curve of Linux. Webmin won't sacrifice reliability the way Gnome or KDE can.

4. Even using a graphical administration interface, don't expect to escape the command line altogether. There are some tasks that you'll just have to do from the command line.

5. More and more Linux administrators are finding that cloud servers offer maximum economy over a locally staged server. In other words, they either colocate their server in a data center, or better yet lease a virtual private server (VPS) if their needs are modest, and save the cost of a direct commercial Internet connection. You might be shocked at how little a leased VPS can be. You may not want to do it all from a data center, but some tasks (such as email server) are best done in the cloud.

6. For maximum reliability you should be using an enterprise Linux server platform. That usually means some flavor of Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL), preferably CentOS. CentOS is RHEL for all practical purposes, it has a huge installed base, and install packages & updates are free.

7. Open communications with Kung (mod of this forum). He's been administrating Linux servers for a long time.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks, Nevada.

That's a lot to grasp all at once, but give me some time and I'll get there. Good advice on the Linux workstations. Windows workstations are pretty cheap and reliable.

I only put the new server online on Friday and have been trying to transfer the public files on the old Windows server since then. The transfer failed several times over the weekend and I'm now using a sync program to finish it off. It's going smoothly now.

I have an assistant coming in to help me get the automated reports tested out and debugged as needed. Those are pretty important in a factory setting. Of course, this is a minor part of my job and the server can work on itself while I'm doing real stuff.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Open communications with Kung (mod of this forum). He's been administrating Linux servers for a long time.


What is this Linux you speak of?

:gaptooth:

Seriously, Nevada hit it pretty much on the head. The one big thing that people should be concerned with, IMHO, is reliability, and its close cousin, technical support. LOL I've known a LOT of people who have shifted to a Linux workstation or server....and then hit a huge brick wall when they actually have to get shoulders-deep in the OS when it seriously screws up.

As such, IMHO, long-term you need to make sure you either have a VERY good working knowledge of the OS, the tasks you have to perform, and how to recover the OS (or parts of it). Short-term, I'd make sure you have a line on a good tech to assist you should you need the help, as well as information on where to go to get assistance should you need it.

And Nevada's suggestion of an enterprise Linux server platform is a good one - the aforementioned technical support I speak of above exists in spades for them. RHEL, CentOS, even Ubuntu have pretty robust technical support.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> The one big thing that people should be concerned with, IMHO, is reliability


I know that the knee-jerk move for new Linux operators is to install a graphical environment to make the learning curve easier, but the most important ingredient (in my opinion) for reliability is avoiding a bloated graphical environment, such a s Gnome or KDE. The thing is that bloated environments can require a lot of memory, sometimes a gigabyte or more just for the graphical environment, and if there is one small error in memory the machine can lock with a memory fault. In Windows we call it the blue screen of death, while it's called a kernel panic in Linux. Either way, it's the same result. As the server operator all eyes will be on you when you suffer downtime.

It used to be that you had no choice with Windows, the graphical environment came along with the server install. But Windows Server 2008 finally offered a command line only install option. But by 2008 a lot of server admins had already migrated to Linux, which could always be installed as a command line only environment. Don't kid yourself, if you try to operate a Windows server entirely from the command line it's at least as complicated as operating a Linux server.

Gnome & KDE are just too bloated for me to be comfortable with. They're OK for a workstation, but not for a server where uptime is important. As I pointed out before, webmin is a good alternative. That's a small enough environment to not cause too much concern for memory fault. I suggest you switch to MSC.Linux theme after installing webmin (you'll need to restart the webmin service to see it). It's a much more professional interface than the default theme.

We haven't discussed security. As a Linux admin you'll spend a lot of time concerning yourself with security. Hackers love to poke around Linux servers when they come across them. Take precautions or you'll find your server box rooted some day. At minimum you'll want to keep your operating system & application packages current with online updates, install a server firewall capable of graylisting IPs with suspicious behavior, and the admin should always connect to the server using secure socket layer encryption.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't have any experience with servers but we've been running 4 laptops with different flavors of linux on them for a couple of years now and aside from some specialized applications, there's not much you can't do with a linux machine. If Office programs are all you need, LibreOffice is very similar and compatible with MS Office so that wouldn't be any more of a learning curve than going from one version of MS office to another. There's all kinds of tasks that you can do much faster on a linux and most are via the command line. Some you wouldn't think of as being command line typical. I can clean up a blurry image way better with a free program at the linux terminal than with paid for photoshop. If you use CAD and dxf files, linux has that covered. 
I haven't tried all the flavors but most of the popular ones and I finally settled on xubuntu as it's a little more lightweight than many of the others. The xfce desktop that xubuntu uses is easy to set up to have things in the same place as and act like a windows desktop. I didn't find the unity (straight ubuntu) desktop to be that way. 
We're running dual boot on all so that we have windows available when needed but we hardly need it. The one thing we do use win for is netflix as it runs on silverlight. 
Having the software repositories loaded with free $$ and malware free programs is just so nice. 
You'll have to weigh your options as to whether to use win clients or linux clients or a combination or dual boot. One consideration might be how much turn around you have with employees. If it's high turn around, win might be best as that's what people know. It's been my experience though that most people don't really know much about computers even if they work on them everyday. They know just enough to get by at their particular job and most have to be taught something to get by at the new job.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JohnP said:


> I don't have any experience with servers but we've been running 4 laptops with different flavors of linux


This thread is specific to Linux servers, but since you brought up Linux workstations I'll weight in.

Linux workstations are a good solution for people with a technical bent, but they aren't for everyone. In the first place Linux was developed by geeks for geeks, so you can expect user friendliness to go only so far. You'll always need to be prepared to go to the command line to do certain tasks. Most Windows users can't even tell you how to get to the command line, let alone use it.

Linux workstation distributions are varied and numerous, and all developed by a volunteer communities. That has Linux development going in 50 or so different directions. The result has been 50 distros that aren't mature, since Linux developers aren't concentrating on a single product. Linux desktops might look like Windows but after using it for awhile you'll find that there a lot of things it won't do.

The only reason Linux seems safer is because hackers get more bang for their buck going after Windows, because of the wider Windows installed base. But make no mistake about it, Linux applications are full of security holes. We know that because of the numerous security updates released. Like with Windows, if you don't apply Linux updates for both the operating system and for applications you're a sitting duck.

As far as viruses and malware are concerned, it's not as big of a problem with Linux as it is with Windows but it's still a problem. Most Linux intrusions come in the form of a rootkit, where privileges are escalated to do some nefarious task, such as launching DDoS attacks, launching spam, or defacing web pages. Of course rootkits are also capable of the more mundane vandalism that Windows viruses can do.

I've tried a number of Linux workstation distros but I haven't been impressed. I use a Windows workstation (Windows 10 now) for both my regular work and for administrating Linux servers. In my opinion Linux workstations just aren't ready for prime time yet.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I dont know much about linux servers, but have used linux workstation since win98 days. I have XP on a partition cause it came with used computer, I use it mostly to run couple programs couple times a year offline. When I have rarely taken it online, feels clunky compared to Puppy. But each to their own. Mostly just what a person gets used to. Back when I moved from 98 to linux, it was a big learning curve. Dont think it would be nearly as big of a leap anymore for a linux newbie. Now it would be big learning curve for me to go to some current version of windows. Course win10 I hear now it is much more advanced in coming from factory preloaded with all the advantages of built in spyware..... But also seems M$ is updating win8 with same wonderful benefits. Lucky, lucky windows users.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

TMTex said:


> I'm hoping all goes well and that we can replace more *workstations* and servers with Linux systems.





Nevada said:


> This thread is specific to Linux servers, but since you brought up Linux workstations I'll weight in.


Thanks for weighing in


----------

